# Help! iPad not turning on. (RESOLVED)



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's anything I can do (like a hard reset or something) to my son's iPad which just won't turn on?  He says the battery is charged.  Thanks for any help you can give me.  : )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That happened to me once.  I had to do a hard reset...let me look it up.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the instructions from Apple support.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4057


> Follow these steps, testing after each:
> 
> Turn the iPad off and turn it on again. Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button on top of iPad for a few seconds, until a red slider appears. Then slide the slider. Then press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the Apple logo appears.
> 
> Reset iPad. Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button and the Home button at the same time for at least ten seconds, until the Apple logo appears.


Once I did it, everything started up fine and all my apps, etc, were still there. This happened while we were traveling and all I had was my iPad for connectivity--I was in a panic, but it was fine afterwards.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy; you're a lifesaver!

The first part of your instructions didn't work for me, but the resetting instructions did.  Phew!

Thanks again, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it helped!

Betsy


----------

